# Thoughts on the new Mackie DL1608 mixer



## iamdunker (Feb 9, 2012)

I want one of these guys so bad. It looks amazing. Has any one had the chance to see it in action or try one? I am fairly sure its not shipping yet but some of you cats have got the connections. I'm mostly curious about the wireless with the I-Pad as this could make the need for a snake obsolete.


----------



## Genome (Feb 10, 2012)

The advert is probably the best thing about it...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 10, 2012)

Am I watching Tim & Eric?
Fuck that was amazing!!!!


----------



## niffnoff (Feb 11, 2012)

genome said:


> The advert is probably the best thing about it...




What in the name of.... 
I don't even... :|


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 11, 2012)

It's basically taking Presonus' Studio live, and making it smaller and less useful.


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 12, 2012)

If i can leave the board on stage and mix from the audience with my I pad. I am not having to purchase a $300(or more) 16x8 snake. But i do have to purchase an I pad of which i can watch porn on as well. Supposedly you can play backing tracks without using one of the 16 channels as well. I wonder if the I pad is mighty enough to run the mackie app and a DAW at the same time. The footprint also seems fairly small as well. I wanna see and hear this thing in action.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Feb 26, 2012)

The commercial is awesome!


----------



## robare99 (Feb 26, 2012)

That commercial is pretty whacked. 




I've been mixing from my iPad for almost a year now. Recording 24 tracks as well...
Screen grabs














In action...


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 26, 2012)

robare99 said:


> That commercial is pretty whacked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Studiolive?


----------



## robare99 (Feb 27, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> Studiolive?




Yeah!! A 24.4.2







Just picked up a 16.0.2 this week!


----------

